# timers for lights



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Are all timers the same? My work schedule is such now that my lights are on nearly 12 hrs a day. I use a 48" shop light on my low tech 125, and I'm starting to see algae on the glass as well as some hair algae within the tank. I have a Coralife on my 29 & no algae so far, but still I'd like to use a timer on it.

I see timers at Petsmart made by aquarium companies, but I work at Walmart and we have a large selection of light timers - aren't they all basically the same?


----------



## Edub (Mar 23, 2011)

I grabbed a few of those 3-5 dollar timers from wal-mart and have been using them for years on my tanks with no issues. I think sometime the more expensive timers have additional features, but a lot of times you end up paying for a brand name. I just want mine to turn my lights on and off, so the cheap guys work for me.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks, that's all I want, too - on & off!


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

I have had nothing good to say about those cheap crap Brinks timers. I have gone through probably 4 of them in a year. I just keep bringing them back and exchanging them. The leds go out, or they lose time, or if you unplug them for 2 minutes they lose settings.... If I were to do it again I would avoid them like the plague. I am talking about the $5, 6, 7 ones. Emailed the company - never heard back. YMMV


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

We have other brands too - I'll look them over before Brinks...


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

I have the Brinks timers on my tank and they have been working great for almost a year with no issues. Yes, you'll have to spin the timer around if it gets unplugged for extended times/there is a power outage, but that takes maybe 5-10 seconds to adjust.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm sorry - I didn't specify. These are the digital units, not the mechanicals..


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I use a digital timer from Lowes and HD. It's a "heavy duty commercial" unit that runs about $17. Has 2 outlets on it but I have a strip plugged in and run about 6 off that.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

I use the white and gray $10 timers. Never found a cheaper one and wouldn't use them anyway. Had my two for 2.5yrs, no issues with them.
Lowes, Walmart and Petsmart have them. Backs say "Marineland aquarium" or "aquarium" on them, depending on where you get them. Didn't realize they did until I just checked them to get a picture....

I also buy a three plug to put into the timer, since I have two fixtures on each tank.


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

secuono said:


> I use the white and gray $10 timers. Never found a cheaper one and wouldn't use them anyway. Had my two for 2.5yrs, no issues with them.
> Lowes, Walmart and Petsmart have them. Backs say "Marineland aquarium" or "aquarium" on them, depending on where you get them. Didn't realize they did until I just checked them to get a picture....
> 
> I also buy a three plug to put into the timer, since I have two fixtures on each tank.


Those essentially use the same tech as the Brinks models, just not labeled as an aquarium brand. The nice thing about these timers is the plug is down from the dial, where the Brinks one has the plug on the side, making them difficult to use in the surge protectors that have the side-by-side plugs.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

These are the POS I'm talking about:











Worthless


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

target has good ones with 3 prongs. Its not digital so it wont reset in a power outage. They also have a button to over ride and turn on for servicing.


----------



## rcx_sk (Feb 2, 2004)

I use the digital timer power strips that you can buy from Home Depot - http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...+timer+power+strip&storeId=10051#.UMSCovWPV8E

amazon also sells it for alittle cheaper - http://www.amazon.com/Globe-Electri...&keywords=GE+7-Day+8-Outlet+Power+Strip+Timer


----------



## james1542 (Sep 8, 2011)

The digital ones are the worst idea ever, they don't realize that maybe it will be a dark space behind the entertainment center that it is plugged in, and oh yea you have to crawl back there and hit 100 buttons to program it. And when the power flicks off, guess whos crawling back there again! Get the brinks mechanical "mini" timers. It's like $4 for the non grounded and $5 for the grounded and you get 15 min intervals. Found at a walmart.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

I have to agree on that one. No backlight, and they're SUPPOSED to have battery backups that keep the settings for a short time WHEN THEY WORK. I'm inclined to bring these 3 back to Walmart and trade them for mechanicals. On my list of things I'll probably never get around to doing


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Keep in mind that timers and extension cords of many types will be on sale everywhere December 26th. 

I prefer the mechanical timers to the cheap electronic ones. Part of that may be that I've not seen many inexpensive grounded electronic timers.


----------



## Crob5965 (Aug 25, 2012)

m00se said:


> These are the POS I'm talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yeah these suck but the analog ones for about $6 work fine


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Keep in mind that timers and extension cords of many types will be on sale everywhere December 26th.
> 
> I prefer the mechanical timers to the cheap electronic ones. Part of that may be that I've not seen many inexpensive grounded electronic timers.



Good tip! Thanks


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a cheap Woods digital one, it's $13 from home depot.

It has a battery in it, so it's not affected by power, and you can program it comfortably in your hand (unplugged) before you plug it in. It runs 20 different programs and is quite flexible. I've only had it for about 2 weeks, so I can't speak to long term use or reliability.

They also have a 3 prong grounded one at home depot for $20.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

oh, I wasn't even considering the digital ones, I've read so many complaints about them here on TPT.
One good thing about working at Walmart - I can return anything I don't like any day of the week without going out of my way - lol (so sad)


----------



## tbonedeluxe (Mar 10, 2008)

*Light timers*

I have been using two of these timers on 
my tank lights for three years with out any issues.You just set them up to turn on and off at your specified times.One timer will run two lights at a time.Nice price too.
http://www.harborfreight.com/lamp-and-appliance-timer-40148.html
http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/40000-40999/40148.pdf


----------



## parker679 (Nov 6, 2012)

tbonedeluxe said:


> I have been using two of these timers on
> my tank lights for three years with out any issues.You just set them up to turn on and off at your specified times.One timer will run two lights at a time.Nice price too.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/lamp-and-appliance-timer-40148.html
> http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/40000-40999/40148.pdf


This is what I use and have never had a problem. Use a 20% off coupon and it's even cheaper.


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

+1 and +1 for the Harbor Freight timers & using the 20% off coupon for even cheaper price. They're a little harder to push/pull the timer "pins" because they're so narrow but having 2 grounded (3 prong) plugs per timer they do the job at a price I can live with. 

Been using 1 for about 7 months now with no problems. Keeps good time and works as it should.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I have yet to have an issue with mechanical timers. I don't really like the ones with a "pin setup", they usually have a green and red insert that trips a switch. If you don't push the pin down enough, it will not trip the switch. Easy to figure out though. I like the ones that have "blocks" you push down.

I have been swapping my mechanical timers out for digital ones. I have had some issues with a few but most are reliable and have battery back up. My one and only reason for this is some mechanical timers can be just loud enough to irritate me. Especially since I have had a tank in the bedroom for a few years. I sleep incredibly light so it went digital, and after that, I started noticing the noise on other tanks, even though it's in the stand.

Also, are aquarium timers the same as what you find elsewhere...yes. You will often find the exact same timers elsewhere, they just re brand them. No problem with that if they cost the same, they are often a few dollars more.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Now is a good time of the year to get the mechanical ones at Walmart. They are in the Xmas light section and are cheaper than usual this time of year. I have used the cheap ones for years w/o too many problems unless I stepped on them


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Yea I'm ready to bundle up these 3 and head back to Walmart with them. "Do you have your receipt, sir?"


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

rcx_sk said:


> I use the digital timer power strips that you can buy from Home Depot - http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...+timer+power+strip&storeId=10051#.UMSCovWPV8E
> 
> amazon also sells it for alittle cheaper - http://www.amazon.com/Globe-Electri...&keywords=GE+7-Day+8-Outlet+Power+Strip+Timer


I use one of these for my Mini M. I have yet to have any issues with it so far. Coupled with these lovely little creatures, even transformers aren't an issue.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003YFIRR6/ref=oh_details_o09_s00_i00


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

I have 4-5 diff brinks timers. All work and have worked great for years! I recommend spending a little more for a digital timer. The internal memory saves the time during power outages, so no resetting. For me they have been plug and play. Very simple and reliable.


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

I see no problem with mechanical timers when the power goes off to warrant the extra money for digital. All I have to do is spin the dial around to correct time .. takes a few seconds. The "pins" or "blocks" stay in the same "timer" positions .. if they didn't then it would be more of a problem. I spend way more time resetting all the digital clocks in the house .. like the microwaves, stove, etc. 

I guess if the power went off in the middle of the night then the lights wouldn't come on at the correct time but I figure a few hours shouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Cindy - I'm using Titan Controls Timers http://www.titancontrols.net/products/timing/apollo-7.aspx

I like these as you can run unto 8 on-off cycles per 24hrs

On my aquaponic system. They handle pumps & lights. This model was $15 at my Local Hydroponic shop.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

The digital timer I got at Target has an internal battery. Not sure how long the battery lasts for but it's only 1 2 prong out but can hold up to 5 preset. If you don't mind the bulk, you can buy the ones they sell for outdoor holiday lighting when they clearance them.

I mainly use the mechanical since the lights are always one every day same time.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses - I'm having trouble getting my email notifications, so I didn't even realize so many posts had been made! lol (as for the notifications, I fix it one day, then all TPT emails are back in my spam folder the next. I'm not the only one having this issue...)


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

m00se said:


> These are the POS I'm talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm presently in search of a reliable timer as well. Thank you for posting the pic. Worth a million words! Will keep a mental note and avoid.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

No offence to the bargin hunters and "People of WallMart". Do be sure your are plugging in a USA made UL inspected electrical device. The fire risk just isn't worth saving a few dollars.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm somewhat wary of buying anything more then raw materials at walmart. Especially well regarded brand names - a lot of times they will have special product lines just for walmart that are made to lower quality standards and use inferior parts/materials. I know it's the only place to get some items in a lot of the U.S., and I'm rather lucky that I live in an area where I have other options, and would have to go to some effort to get to a walmart.

I thought the book "The Wal-Mart Effect: How the World's Most Powrful Company Really Works-- and How It's Transforming the American Economy" by Charles Fishman
(amazon linky)
was pretty interesting, without actually demonizing the corporation.

Anyways, as to timers, I've always been partial to those ones with individual blocks that are pushed up/down. It gives the option of multiple photoperiods, and is pretty easy to use. I just keep an eye on them, check them every week or month or so, and occasionally re-adjust them. pretty reliable and low maintenance, in my experience.


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Thanks for all the responses - I'm having trouble getting my email notifications, so I didn't even realize so many posts had been made! lol (as for the notifications, I fix it one day, then all TPT emails are back in my spam folder the next. I'm not the only one having this issue...)


Yeah .. I've been having this problem too. I think it has to do with the management change. The emails come from a different address than before. It's just a matter of adding the new address to your contacts.


----------



## Stella Blue (Feb 6, 2011)

rcx_sk said:


> I use the digital timer power strips that you can buy from Home Depot - http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...+timer+power+strip&storeId=10051#.UMSCovWPV8E
> 
> amazon also sells it for alittle cheaper - http://www.amazon.com/Globe-Electri...&keywords=GE+7-Day+8-Outlet+Power+Strip+Timer


I've been using these for years, no problems yet!!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I like the digital timers for they are quite. The 1's that you press tabs down make noise. Here is 1 that is cheap and got a good review on amazon. I got mine on Ebay.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

sowNreap said:


> Yeah .. I've been having this problem too. I think it has to do with the management change. The emails come from a different address than before. It's just a matter of adding the new address to your contacts.


I've had to "add" them 3 times now - it's getting old! lol


----------



## Nunster (Dec 24, 2012)

I got to use digital with battery back up because I am running 8 different timers and one that controls three different outlets. I have 3 small screen brinks and two of the larger screen, one mechanical, a harbor freight one and the 3 channel timer for my lighting set up. I run three 2, 4', T-8 bulbs fixtures. So at 10am the first one turns on and 11am the next and noon the last one and vice versa starting at 5pm. I run different bulbs in each set up so it is like sunrise, full sun, then sun set. Then I have a total of around 30 watts of led's that turn on before the main lights and turn off after the main lights for added extra effect and color to the tank. Then with the power that goes out as often as it does where I live, I am not reseting that many mechanical timers. Then I have a algae grower to control, air pump/stones that turn on at night, the co2 system, a extra pump in 75g tank to circulate water several times a day. I think that is it. Oops one more mechanical timer that I always have problems with after about a year of operation on my ten gal. guppy tank light and oh one more that turns a light on at night in living room so my older father can see at night. So you can see why I went digital. And next time I am at H.F. I will pick up two or three spare timers after reading all this about the brinks digitals going out. Nice thing about digitals with battery back up after they are charged up, I can un-plug them and set them in my hand and plug them back in, in the hard to reach spots and no mechanical parts to wear out or gears to strip or motor to stop working.


----------



## seandelevan (Sep 24, 2006)

Option said:


> I'm presently in search of a reliable timer as well. Thank you for posting the pic. Worth a million words! Will keep a mental note and avoid.


Yes those brinks digital ones are worthless. Takes a half an hour to set it and if the power goes out well sorry. I have about a dozen timers of all sorts from a coralife power center to a 2 dollar big lots timer and everything in between. The mechanical are easier and faster to set up. My big lots timer on my Vivarium has been working fine for almost ten years while that brinks digital one has been collecting dust somewhere in a drawer.


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

I have been looking for the same timer! I cant find one decent digital timer that is not bulky, 3 prong, and reliable. I am so close to buying this http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/reefkeeper-lite-basic-digital-aquatics.html. I want to have a lunar /dawn dusk lighting, but you can add so many other features. For a reliable organized, and safe way to control your aquarium this is the way to go! I cant see paying $15-25 per digital timer, then add $20-30 for a good power strip (you will need at least 2 due to the bulky timers) your already at $100...It looks ugly and you have to program each one! Let me know what you end up doing! GL :biggrin:


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

I feel your pain! When I was doing marine tanks those controllers were damned handy. I just roil at the thought of having to spend $120+ on one for 3 stupid timer functions. It gobsmacks me that there isn't a wide variety of these things on the market with any and all kinds of functions for not a lot of dough. It's not like they're using i7s in them. Also, on the battery backup function (just to go back to the Brinks junk) - on 2 of mine, they don't work. Laughable...if not pathetic.

Once in a while you can find those controllers (older versions) used in the $50 range, Nunster.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Nunster said:


> I got to use digital with battery back up


I have 1 that I got off of Ebay. I will sell it to you for $8 + shipping cost. It is new. Only has 1 outlet.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I got this one for my Christmas present. I was very wary of digital as whichever one it was I had before was a pain to deal with but this one is easy to use. The few reviews I found mentioned that only the clock needs to be reset when power goes out but I didn't need to do even that when I moved it from the test station [kitchen] to the tank. It has 5 plugs on timers and each can have 6 on/off cycles a day plus an untimed plug.
http://aquafinatic.com/reef-octopus-electronic-surge-protector-timer/
It has been on the tank for only a week but so far so good. Nice not to have a tangle of timers and power strips. There is very little out there on this timer, I have the old power strips and timers ready to go back into service if this thing fails!

For $30 more I could have bought a real controller though. Not sure I want to get into all that though.


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey guys, I use the Westek Digitak Timer (TE22) 

http://www.contractorsav.com/westek-products - the second one from the top, I ususally buy them from Target in a two (2) pack for around $11-15.

I'm currently running 3 of them on three different tanks and have absolutely no complaints. The hardest thing was reading the manual.

Digital with battery backup and about 20 programs per day/week.


----------



## paul104 (Dec 24, 2012)

No all the timers are not the same Different types of timers are available in market Their price depend on function it got and some times company or brand name also matters You must check the market and buy the one according to your requirements.


----------



## Nunster (Dec 24, 2012)

My favorite timer is my three channale set up that I got for $27 on [Ebay Link Removed] It can do 17 different functions a day. I am only using three. I had to wire outlets to the thing. It is a commercial style timer made to run fans, lighting in green houses and what not. Then top it off it has a battery in it that lasts up to a week. But if your not comfortable doing some electrical work, it's not the timer for you. I really need to get some pics up loaded so I can show what I am talking about. I'll try to do that this weekend. I really need to get to bed now. haha


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 7, 2012)

I have some digital timers from Walmart that I've been using for years. I don't remember the brand, but I know they have battery backup because I can pull them out and program them in my hand and then plug them back in.

I've never had any issues with them, they just work? 

I think the key is make sure they have a battery backup and a 3 prong plug! Nothing like needing one and not having on!


----------



## Nunster (Dec 24, 2012)

This is my favorite timer so far. I have been using the brinks digitals for three months so far and so far I give them five out of five. Power has gone out several times and they have worked perfect. Before using them, you should plug them in over night to charge them up. One thing I am doing is useing a really good surge protector that is plug into a GFI outlet.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

That's all handy Nunster but....what? Just paste the ebay # on the end of the url instead of the whole url...this software removes whole ebay links...


----------



## Nunster (Dec 24, 2012)

I am confused. Ebay #, URL? I didn't post anything or any adds or links to [Ebay Link Removed] 

Well anyhow, here is an overall view of the aquarium.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Nunster said:


> I am confused. Ebay #, URL? I didn't post anything or any adds or links to* [Ebay Link Removed]
> *
> Well anyhow, here is an overall view of the aquarium.


300629346978 <--- would be the number in the url that points to a timer on E-bay and yes, you did post a link above


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

do you guys use your times to 'rest' your plants mid day? i read plants like it alge doesn't... never heard that before...

oh, and some of you have fancy timers... me? - aw, thanks for asking 
when i get up i turn on the lights and when i go to bed i turn them off...
how is that working you ask? - well i am battling hair alge in one tank and BGA in another so pretty poor... (thus my reading this)... but as I just gassed a bunch of shrimp think i'll stay low tech till i figure stuff out a bit more.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Can't say whether a timer would help your algae problem. I know that personally, the timers are essential for my lifestyle. I learned a long time ago that relying on my memory to turn lights/CO2/whatever on or off is "not a good thing".


----------



## Nunster (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh I see now. I didn't post any links, just typed e bay without the space between e and b and the smart computer thinks I am posting a link, instead I just typed e bay.


----------



## kdogg (Apr 12, 2010)

Nunster that contraption is just not worth the fire hazard. There is no way that is to local electrical code (unless you are in a third world country) There is a reason to pay a little extra money for the right equipment, electricution and fire are too pretty good ones for me and my home. I will say the GFCI plugs are nice to see !!!!!!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I just had to update this to make fun of myself...I'm off work today, so I finally hooked up the timer I bought. I chose to do a split photo period because I work from 1 to 10pm, and I want to see the tank on when I come home for fish feedings and my enjoyment. So I was thrilled when the light came on at noon (so I can see what's up in the tank before I leave for work). Then I totally forgot I was using a timer. I had just finished doing a water test & was standing next to the tank when the light popped off. I jumped like a ghost had tapped me on the shoulder! LOL 

At least I had a good laugh at myself :hihi:


----------

